# Should I pull a triplet?



## Mindi (Apr 2, 2015)

We have a set of 2 day old ram triplets, with one being quite smaller than his brothers.  Yet, they all seem to be doing well with mom without any help from us.  My hubs said they were bouncing around this morning bumping heads, lol!  

I'm wondering if anyone has had success with a ewe taking full care of triplets?  I don't want her getting underweight from nursing all 3.  Or if we pull the little one to bottle feed if he can still stay with his siblings?  If we pull him, he would be the loner, and I know how social they are/need to be.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 2, 2015)

I've dam raised triplets before with no problems but it might not be a bad idea to see if you can get the little one to take a supplemental bottle now and then. You don't have to pull him since he seems to be doing well but it will be easier to get him used to a bottle now then when he's older and there is more demand on the mom to produce enough milk for 3 half grown lambs.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 2, 2015)

Instead of totally pulling him, maybe think about just supplementing him if you think he's not getting enough to eat or if the ewe's condition is going down.  That way he can stay with the group and still get a little extra care.  Just a thought...  Good luck!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 2, 2015)

We recently had a goat with Quads.  On about day 5 the smallest was clearly falling behind.
But, the two larger ones would readily take a bottle.
So, we separate the two larger ones during the day and give them a bottle and leave the two smaller with the mom.
We put the two larger ones back with their mom and siblings before we go to bed.
It's working real well at this point, the smaller ones are making big gains.


----------

